# CHANGING TRADE!



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

Hi everyone.

Quick question. Before doing the cfat a second time (failed 1st)  can you change your 3 trade choices you had writen down at the begining prior to taking the test and failing it?  IF yes, when and how .. If no ~ why?


----------



## Teager (10 May 2013)

Ask the "Search" function and you shall recieve.


----------



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

I did .... its no help. I get everything but the answer I'm looking for. Its a simple question..... can I change my 3 choices before I take the test again? Or do I have to wait after I take the test to change the 3?  thanks everyone


----------



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## krimynal (10 May 2013)

so let me figure this out .... you come here , post your question , since we dint feed you over a golden spoon , you call us ignorant ???? 

maybe you shouldn't be joining in the first place


----------



## PuckChaser (10 May 2013)

eaglehawkdown said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!! 86 + Ignorant people.....lol



And yet most of those 86 pers actually passed the CFAT first try. Good luck finding your answer.  :


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2013)

Did you look here or is that too much work?   :


----------



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

3 people on this site are obviously very sensitive   :crybaby:


----------



## agc (10 May 2013)




----------



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

Can somebody anybody just answer the question please seriously. :facepalm:


----------



## jeffb (10 May 2013)

Only if you tell the Recruiters that they are ignorant for failing you the first time.


----------



## krimynal (10 May 2013)

We are way too sensitive to help you do that , seriously , why do you bother posting , since we are all ignorant , you must be some kind of genius , must be the reason why you failed the 1st time !


----------



## SeR (10 May 2013)

eaglehawkdown said:
			
		

> Can somebody anybody just answer the question please seriously. :facepalm:



You obviously don't realize that posting a question on this site is essentially a gamble - sometimes you'll get an answer, while sometimes you won't. The _"86+ ignorant people"_ who read your post could have been applicants who have no idea. They also could have been CF members who just don't know the answer since they aren't involved in the recruiting world.

All good things take time.


----------



## Teager (10 May 2013)

The OP sent a PM to me after I said try searching. I then gave him an answer since I was in a half decent mood. So as to why he went ahead to make that comment just makes me  :facepalm:


----------



## eaglehawkdown (10 May 2013)

SO making fun of people that fail the test the first time makes all you any better? Admitting failure is a quality that a lot of people lack these days.Oh and I finally got my answer but not from this site but from facebook and a much kinder and gentler machine gun hand who are in the forces and told me to stay away from this site. 

Please LOCK this


----------



## SeR (10 May 2013)

eaglehawkdown said:
			
		

> A much kinder and gentler_* machine gun hand*_ who are in the forces and told me to stay away from this site.



Is this the guy?


----------



## Teager (10 May 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## krimynal (10 May 2013)

at least they gave you the good answer .......... YOU should stay away from this site


----------



## JorgSlice (10 May 2013)

I've heard people say to stay away from Army.can before too... Don't know why, this place is a source of great knowledge from members across the country on anything and everything related and unrelated to the CF. Those people are missing out.


----------



## krimynal (10 May 2013)

as far as I'm concerned , the peeps on here are nice and they know what they're talking about , you just have to be able to function on your own and do your little research first , they will not feed you , that's not why they're here , they will help you out if you are not trying to be an ass , of course if you get mad because no one gives you the answer that you want to hear .... that's not they're problem .... you know , no one forced you to come to this site , no one is forcing you to stay neither !


----------



## muskrat89 (10 May 2013)

Locked per the poster's request.



> and told me to stay away from this site



If you don't have the willpower, we can help with that too.


Army.ca Staff


----------

